# mdconfig: Writeable Vnode, is it possible?



## vaclinux (Mar 13, 2009)

Dear Guys,
After enabling memory disk, using mdconfig with the  vnode type.

```
mdconfig -a -t vnode  -f file.img
```

How to make it write able , after mount the 'md', and try to write something on it, always received read-only filesystem.
Do i miss something,? I am not good with the filesystem thingy.
Thanks


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you show mount -p|grep md?


----------



## vaclinux (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, i was away for days.


Okay here,s the output
mount -p | grep md
   /dev/md0.uzip  /usr ufs ro 2 2

Any idea on that?


----------



## crsd (Mar 17, 2009)

It is limitation of geom_uzip.

*geom_uzip(4)*:
The geom_uzip framework provides support for compressed read only disk images.


----------



## vaclinux (Mar 17, 2009)

Ehmm, Then, what will be the alternative for a writeable compressed disk image ?
Thanks for the reply.


----------

